# UK S1 Healthcare cover alert for Brits living in Spain but yet to retire



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a thought but consider for a moment the number of Brits who are already here and legally
( if you can call it that - covered by the Withdrawal agreement ) concerning inherited and
acquired rights ( and this is the question mark ) but not covered by Spain's healthcare 
system when they retire some years after the end of the transition period on the 31/12/2020. 
Maybe they are one of the new Remote Workers living in Spain but working for a company
in the UK or other country outside Spain.

Quote:
*UK-funded healthcare using an S1 from 1 January 2021*

If you’re living in Spain before the end of 2020, your rights to access rights to access healthcare
will stay the same from 1 January 2021 if you’re either:

* receiving a UK State Pension
* receiving another ‘exportable benefit’
* a frontier worker (someone who works in one state and lives in another)

This means that you’ll get:

* continued access to healthcare in Spain using your UK-issued S1 form
* a UK-issued EHIC for travel
* planned treatments in other EU countries via the S2 route
* access to the NHS in England, Scotland and Wales when you’re visiting the UK.

So on the face of it only those Brit's currently receiving a UK State Pension or will be
entitled to receive a UK State Pension on or before the 31/12/2020, can
apply and still be entitled to UK-funded healthcare using an S1 from 2021 and
beyond.

Obviously those who will not be in receipt of a Pension before the 31/12/2021 ( or meet 
the other above criteria ) will not be entitled and will not be eligible for
UK-funded healthcare under the S1 scheme after this date.

UK.Gov - Healthcare for UK Nationals living in Spain

Obviously Mods please feel free to correct me on the above scenario if my conclusions
are in anyway incorrect.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats the way I took it as well.

Im 58 the wife is 57 and we will be making our move mid August. 
However I had already made our plans based on being 3rd country citizens so, if I can't get an S1, Ive already factored it into our plans. And have budgeted to pay for the local healthcare anyway after a year of residence.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I am unsure , as it has been stated that anyone already in Spain will continue to get an S1 when they eventually retire. It’s in a thread somewhere. Either a Lynn or Alcainia I think!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I am unsure , as it has been stated that anyone already in Spain will continue to get an S1 when they eventually retire. It’s in a thread somewhere. Either a Lynn or Alcainia I think!


Yes it's confusing because if we take the Gov.uk advice on the Healthcare page for UK Nationals
living in Spain on face value.

Then those Brits who are already in Spain and receiving or will receive their UK state Pension 
( on or before the 31/12/20 ) will be eligible for and will receive the UK S1 Healthcare cover whereas
those Brits already in Spain but have not reached their UK state retirment age before the end of 2020; 
will not be eligible for and therefore will not entitled to the S1 cover from 2021 and beyond if
their normal date of retirement ( for the UK State Pension ) is on or after 1st January 2021.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> I am unsure , as it has been stated that anyone already in Spain will continue to get an S1 when they eventually retire. It’s in a thread somewhere. Either a Lynn or Alcainia I think!


Agreed its been discussed but the text quoted is from the .gov website and it seems quite clear.

Ive asked the question on the Brits in Spain Facebook page, so when i get an answer I will post it here.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> There will be no changes to healthcare access for UK nationals visiting or living in the EU, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland before 31 December 2020.
> 
> If you’re living in an EU country or move there permanently before 31 December 2020, you’ll have life-long healthcare rights in that country as you do now, provided you remain legally resident.
> 
> ...


https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/healthcare-abroad/moving-abroad/planning-your-healthcare/

I’m pretty sure it means IF you are resident prior then your rights remain


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Just had a message back from the High Commission in Madrid,

It reads...


*Hi Barrie - yes, as long as you are legally resident in Spain by 31 December 2020 (i.e. meeting the healthcare and income requirements at that point) once you reach pensionable age you will have life-long healthcare access as long as you remain living in Spain. Best,
*
So it looks like its correct that the S1 will (or should depending on goalpost moving) be available for all us early retiree's when we finally become pensioners.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/healthcare-abroad/moving-abroad/planning-your-healthcare/
> 
> I’m pretty sure it means IF you are resident prior then your rights remain


That's how I've understood it as well but their again, will they get pernickety about what the
British citizens status was ( either he or she was a pensioner or not before the end of the 
Transition ) to determine what they will be entitled to when they retire from 2021 or beyond.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Barriej said:


> Just had a message back from the High Commission in Madrid,
> 
> It reads...
> 
> ...


This agrees with the information given to me when I telephoned the DWP in Newcastle about my S1 (I currently have one as the dependant of a UK state pensioner but will be requesting one in my own right when I reach state pension age in 2022) and also when I rang them to renew my EHIC a few months ago, when they confirmed that as as S1 holder I would continue to be entitled to an EHIC card after the end of the transition period.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Barriej said:


> Just had a message back from the High Commission in Madrid,
> 
> It reads...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Barrie. Good to have it from an official source :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Thanks for that Barrie. Good to have it from an official source :fingerscrossed:


I second that thanks from Megsmum as well Barrie - I did try phoning.

NHS Overseas Healthcare Services
Telephone: +44 (0)191 218 1999

Who said they have no idea what happens about the S1 scheme for future British retirees
living in Spain on or before 31/12/20 and could only refer me to the website I posted in my OP.


----------

